# Manufactured insurgency in USA coming?



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://homelandsecurityus.com/archives/5923

*Could be an interesting summer 2012........ Obama does surround himself with a bunch of left wing radicals........*


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

hmmmmmmm,


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

Interesting especially when I read elsewhere on MASSCOPS that DHS has ordered a huge amount of ammo and bulletproof guard shacks aka check points.


----------

